# Fiberglass repairs



## Byronwhitfield (May 11, 2011)

Hi guys
I have a stealth supalite x and have couple cracks in the hull were the bottom and the top of the kayak join. Would any of you guys know of a place that will do Fiberglass repairs on the Gold Coast? 
Thanks Byron


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Comment removed


----------



## Byronwhitfield (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info. Got the yak second hand and couple of the previous repairs seem to be failing again. So like to get it done by someone who has a better idea than me. I have repaired a small crack on the interior but that was just simple Fiberglass job. Will post some pics of the cracks. Wouldn't of helped that I got rolled by pretty big swell the other day. Think yak took big hit.
Thanks again Byron


----------



## CET (Dec 19, 2012)

I did a fibreglass course. A lot of the participants were people who wanted to learn how to repair their fibreglass boats, including me.
However we were advised that repairing fibreglass with fibreglass is not the best way to go as fibreglass does not adhere to fibreglass very well.

Filling cracks with products such as araldite ( the course I did was about 30 years ago so there may be better products on the market now) would work much better and easy to apply yourself.

It might be an idea to do a Google search to find out what is out there.

Pete


----------



## pcbang (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey mate, Repairs arnt too Expensive, i just had my dorado fixed in sydney. i paid a little over $200 for 2 main repairs, i had a hole in the gelcoat and at the back were the gel coat came off due to dragging it through the sand,
Though ppl say if it doesnt leak dont worry but if the Water can get in between the gelcoat and the fibre glass and doesnt dry out properly u will get what they call Osmosis were the dampness stays in the hull and some time down the track more gel coat will start peeling off this is the worst case scenario. only really hapends to boats that are moored permanatly, but Weird things do happen
i suggest getting it repaired or having a go yourself i was going to do it myself but materials was going to cost me $150 and for an xtra $50 bucks i though bugger it!! ill pay it and get her done


----------



## stealthdes (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Byron,
I have used Tweed Fibreglass for most of our repairs, and have been very happy with their work and price. I just wish that they weren't so far away from me. Their no. 07 5524 4643.


----------



## pcbang (Dec 4, 2012)

CET said:


> I did a fibreglass course. A lot of the participants were people who wanted to learn how to repair their fibreglass boats, including me.
> However we were advised that repairing fibreglass with fibreglass is not the best way to go as fibreglass does not adhere to fibreglass very well.
> 
> Filling cracks with products such as araldite ( the course I did was about 30 years ago so there may be better products on the market now) would work much better and easy to apply yourself.
> ...


Mate that was the case back then, But now they have created a Polyester Base fibreglass, But most kayaks are made out of Epoxy resin which is different again back in the day fibreglass used to be Very brittle due to the fact the hardner they used, wasnt very good and this is why alot of fibreglass has "Voids" in them which are dry spots in the glass. they used expoxy ( Arildite ) to do repairs but they then relized it was Hard work getting it back into shape as the epoxy created Hard spots blah blah blah, But now they have perfected the glass using mostly epoxy resin, and polyester which used a catylyst as a hardner which is alot user friendly and easier to use.
anyway this is just my experience with fibreglass, some may or may not agree, but i m apanel beater by trade and have done ALOT of fibreglass repairs


----------



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

Could try epoxy, microspheres and a hardner mix...


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Which area of the Goldie do you live Byron?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Head to the Gold Coast Marina - a lot of guys that fix boats are willing to fix yaks.

Good thing about them is they price small jobs quite well. Alternatilvely any surfboard repair shop will be able to - but they might be expensive.

I hope you got a few nibbles out there before you got rolled at least -


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey mate , there is a place down tweed heads way. Tweed heads fibreglass , they are off Greenaway drive , enterprise ave. good work and good prices. Cheers mick


----------

